# Need camera under 35k



## funskar (Jul 3, 2015)

My friend needs a slr/dslr under 35k.
he sorted out canon 600d n nikon d31 some model..


Hope photographer digitians will help


----------



## Ricky (Jul 3, 2015)

I am not a photographer yet, but yes have  been on same boat lately. Canon 600D should be avoided as of now better go for 700D .
You have not mentioned what kind of lens he willing to buy. If possible for him, go for 18-140mm lens as are more practical.
From Nikon, D3300 fits well in his budget.

PS: This question should go in Camera section.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 3, 2015)

1200D is a vfm bet
600D isnt outdated etc by any means but will have parts problems later on imho
same for 700D
1200D has the same components but lacks an articulating screen

Get 1200D with 18-55mm and 55-250mm
wouldnt suggest Nikon due to poor menu etc and lesser variety of lenses,even after sales of Canon is better

if you really need an articulating display 700D + 18-135mm or 700D + 18-55mm and 55-250mm is good
also 700D has a touch screen

personally Id take 1200D with 18-55mm,55-250mm and buy more lenses and accessories for the same price(50mm,18-200mm etc)


----------



## funskar (Jul 4, 2015)

So i should tell him to buy canon 1200d with 18-55 55-250 mm lenses


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 5, 2015)

Choice of camera depends on what your friend would like to do with the camera. For e.g., if he is serious about flash photography the 600D and similar Canons are a great choice as the camera has an inbuilt wireless flash commander which I've found invaluable. The articulating screen is also great for photography at odd angles.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 5, 2015)

funskar said:


> So i should tell him to buy canon 1200d with 18-55 55-250 mm lenses



yeah go for it
theres no better deal imho

- - - Updated - - -



raja manuel said:


> Choice of camera depends on what your friend would like to do with the camera. For e.g., if he is serious about flash photography the 600D and similar Canons are a great choice as the camera has an inbuilt wireless flash commander which I've found invaluable. The articulating screen is also great for photography at odd angles.



inbuilt flash commander is inbuilt into most cameras
1200D may lack it but you can always add it by hotshoe or when you buy a flash which has an IR port (inexpensive,costs like 1.5-2k minimum for flash,hot shoe is even cheaper)
as for articulating screen,the one found on the 600D is cumbersome and poorly designed and may not even be used by op at all
even Sony Nex has a much better articulating screen than 600D
my dad has a 700D and a D90 while I have a 1200D so have tried it personally at home itself


----------



## raja manuel (Jul 6, 2015)

I use the articulating screen on my 600D all the time. And I don't know what you mean by flash commander being built into most cameras. I don't think the equivalent cameras in the Nikon range have in built flash commanders. You can get cheap flash triggers, but flash commanders are usually not cheap.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2015)

As suggested, 1200D is the one he should buy if want something lowest budget otherwise, 760D canon should be good start if he can afford. He won't regret.


----------

